# Va be' o dichiaro



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

*Va be' lo dichiaro*

Stasera tifo Real


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stasera tifo Real



 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] oooo ooooo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

Lo sfottò bonario mi diverte da matti.
Con un gruppo di amici stiamo giocando sulla scaramanzia continuando ad affermare che vincerà sicuramente la Juve :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sfottò bonario mi diverte da matti.
> Con un gruppo di amici stiamo giocando sulla scaramanzia continuando ad affermare che vincerà sicuramente la Juve :carneval:


Vince facile sono le mie parole di oggi


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vince facile sono le mie parole di oggi


E comunque quando Ronaldo è  in "buona" 
Non ce n'è per nessuno 
Per la Juve la Champions è  una spina nel fianco 
Una maledizione ormai


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E comunque quando Ronaldo è  in "buona"
> Non ce n'è per nessuno
> Per la Juve la Champions è  una spina nel fianco
> Una maledizione ormai


Ma Buffon che parla di episodi che gli hanno detto sfiga 
Porca vacca tutto l'anno vi va di culo tutto e hai il coraggio di parlare di episodi? 
Vi hanno asfaltato. Il secondo tempo non hanno giovcato. Fine


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2017)

*Io lo dico da giorni che mi faceva il regalo*


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJsRWqbfg70


----------



## trilobita (4 Giugno 2017)

*Amara constatazione*

Non sono un grande intenditore,ma,per l'occasione importante ho guardato la partita.
Purtroppo,devo ammettere che gli altri hanno giocato meglio e sono più bravi.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2017)

Purtroppo le vere notizie di oggi sono l'ennesimo attentato a Londra e il disastro accaduto a Torino in Piazza San Carlo ieri sera


----------



## ologramma (4 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo le vere notizie di oggi sono l'ennesimo attentato a Londra e il disastro accaduto a Torino in Piazza San Carlo ieri sera


io che il calcio non lo seguo più l'ho appreso stamattina appena sveglio come la scempiaggine di chi facendo scoppiare un petardo(cosi sembra sia stato) ha allarmato tutta quella gente che si è calpestata nella foga di scappare , io ricordo il dramma in diretta dei tifosi Juventini  pressati sugli spalti dello stadio Heysel li successe il finimondo con morti


----------



## perplesso (4 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> io che il calcio non lo seguo più l'ho appreso stamattina appena sveglio come la scempiaggine di chi facendo scoppiare un petardo(cosi sembra sia stato) ha allarmato tutta quella gente che si è calpestata nella foga di scappare , io ricordo il dramma in diretta dei tifosi Juventini  pressati sugli spalti dello stadio Heysel li successe il finimondo con morti


io avevo capito che fossero delle bottiglie di vetro scagliate a terra, ma cambia relativamente poco.

so che ci sono diversi feriti seri


----------



## Skorpio (4 Giugno 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] oooo ooooo


È andata così...

Il risultato è giusto, il Real è stato nettamente più forte, e ha dimostrato che quanto CONTA tira fuori il meglio di sé.

Ma è stata una bella avventura, ci si riproverà

Su quanto è avvenuto nelle stesse ore a Torino e a Londra, non dico nulla


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> io avevo capito che fossero delle bottiglie di vetro scagliate a terra, ma cambia relativamente poco.
> 
> so che ci sono diversi feriti seri


letto dopo
 oltre le ferite da schiacciamento ci sono stati moltissimi feriti con le bottiglie di vetro , pensa dopo un giorno ho parlato con un ragazzo che si trovava nella parte opposta dei teleschermi giganti mi ha raccontato che una marea di persone compravano bottiglie di birra da persone che per farle passare sulle transenne di ferro ne facevano cadere tantissime ma tanto a 5 euro a bottiglia recuperavano subito , lui si è trovato a ridosso di queste transenne quando la massa si è spostata costringendolo ad aderire ad esse e per la paura che il figlio venisse schiacciato l'ha buttate giù e ha gettato letteralmente suo figlio che si è ferito sui vetri che giacevano per terra  verso un conoscente o famigliare (non ricordo ) 
per allontanarlo cosa che ha fatto lui dopo e si trovava vicinissimo alla fine della piazza che come ripeto era sbarrata da transenne di metallo e dove i controlli erano assenti anzi detto da lui qualcuno c'era ma si rifiutavano di vedere cosa veniva portato nel recinto della piazza e pensare che il controllo sarebbe stato facile dato che le vie di accesso sono poche , che dire solita superficialità delle persone che ci dovrebbero tutelare chiunque esse siano


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> letto dopo
> oltre le ferite da schiacciamento ci sono stati moltissimi feriti con le bottiglie di vetro , pensa dopo un giorno ho parlato con un ragazzo che si trovava nella parte opposta dei teleschermi giganti mi ha raccontato che una marea di persone compravano bottiglie di birra da persone che per farle passare sulle transenne di ferro ne facevano cadere tantissime ma tanto a 5 euro a bottiglia recuperavano subito , lui si è trovato a ridosso di queste transenne quando la massa si è spostata costringendolo ad aderire ad esse e per la paura che il figlio venisse schiacciato l'ha buttate giù e ha gettato letteralmente suo figlio che si è ferito sui vetri che giacevano per terra  verso un conoscente o famigliare (non ricordo )
> per allontanarlo cosa che ha fatto lui dopo e si trovava vicinissimo alla fine della piazza che come ripeto era sbarrata da transenne di metallo e dove i controlli erano assenti anzi detto da lui qualcuno c'era ma si rifiutavano di vedere cosa veniva portato nel recinto della piazza e pensare che il controllo sarebbe stato facile dato che le vie di accesso sono poche , che dire solita superficialità delle persone che ci dovrebbero tutelare chiunque esse siano


il sottobosco Juve è composto da gente che andrebbe soppressa per il bene dell'umanità.   mi sarei sorpreso se non ci fosse stata gente che vendeva una beck's a 5 euro la bottiglia.    ed alla fine è su quelle bottiglie che molti si sono feriti.

oltretutto piazza San Carlo è chiusa ai lati dai portici, puoi passare solo a nord ed a sud.      veramente è stato sfiorato un altro Heysel per un pelo.


----------

